# iomega zip & macosx



## maVer (Oct 5, 2000)

Anyone know if there is a possibility or a beta driver to make USB ZIP work on macosx?

Anyone know if there's a program to burn CD under MAcoSx?

thanx


----------



## esc (Oct 7, 2000)

Iomega sent a reply to the Zip driver question last week (I sent emails to every company that makes hardware or software that I care about).  They said that they have no plans on releasing drivers before the formal introduction of OS X.


----------



## dark3lf (Oct 7, 2000)

My Zip250 USB drive mounts right up and on the desktop, nothing extra needed.  There is no CD writer currently available for MacOS X and I really dont expect one available until well after the final is released.


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

My USB zip 100 mounts no problem, just like a CD.  don't know if SCSI or firewire zips will work just as well, but I don't see why they shouldn't (except I don't know that the firewire ones are made by iomega and therefore may need different drivers).  My guess would be that an internal zip will work just fine as well.  What you may want to install are the iomega tools, but I wouldn't expect those to be released for a while.


----------



## esc (Oct 8, 2000)

In my case I have an internal Zip in my G3 laptop - it works under Mac OS 9, but not under Classic or OS X.


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by esc _
> *In my case I have an internal Zip in my G3 laptop - it works under Mac OS 9, but not under Classic or OS X. *



Then maybe it's just the USB zip drives that work, due to the inclusion of USB mass storage support that they started including with OS 9.

I'm tempted to install X Beta on my G4 at work to see if the zip drive on that works (internal, standard configuration), but I don't have it in 2 partitions and I don't want to risk royally f*cking up a business workstation like that (which is the main reason why I haven't done it already anyway), and I hate reconfiguring things.


----------



## p (Oct 12, 2000)

I have an original Iomega USB ZIP 100, and OS X won't mount it.
What can be wrong?!

OS 9 mounts it without a hitch.


----------



## endian (Oct 12, 2000)

FWIW i have a g4 with the standard equipment zip, and everything's fine. sometimes the space remaining on a disk wont update until i eject & reinsert it, but WDYEIAB (What Do You Expect, It's A Beta)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2000)

I have a SCSI external ZIP 100 and it doesnt work with OS X (tried it several times)... 
I think its a mistake for Iomega not to release any drivers before the formal release because not they have a chance to release them and get feedback so that they can fix any incompatibilities.


----------



## sahyun (Oct 24, 2000)

The Mac Help file says: "Your computer comes with at least one hard disk and you can use other hard disks, Zip disks, and CD or DVD discs with your computer. ..."

I have a SCSI external zip with an Apple installed SCSI card  on a G4MP. I can get Mac formatted Zip disks to mount, but not PC formatted ones.

Since there is no PC exchange, is there a way to get the PC Zips to mount? 

Steve


----------



## mike12bar (Oct 28, 2000)

Iomega USB Zip 250 mounted with No problem,on OSX desktop.
ImacDV/400  192meg  10GB 2 partitions


----------



## SnazzQueen (Nov 5, 2000)

Make sure you're not making the mistake I did.  I thought OS X wouldn't mount disks from my 100MB USB Zip drive, but then I realized that it just couldn't read PC-formatted zips--Mac-format disks mount fine.


----------



## mike12bar (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks for the tip, I always re-format to Mac before using a 250 Zip disc. Have you noticed any problems with the iomega
solfware running in OS9.04 ie. Sleep, Oddball extentions,etc. Thanks for the Post.


----------



## iconara (Nov 7, 2000)

my problem with zips is that when I use a zip on my g3-300 (internal) and then mount it in my zip on my osx-system (internal on the g4) and then try to mount it again on the g3 it won't show up. Iomega tools see it, so I can initialize if I want, and doing that is the only way of mounting it - or so it seems.

theo


----------

